# Most Universal Gravity Latches for Wooden Picket Fence Door have no pull cable for opening from with



## Don2222 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello

Many of these latches do not come with a pull cable!!

I tried a simple solution with a string tied around the top of the fence post, but that was cumbersom when I had to reach up to the top of the post to grab the string!

So finally, instead of spending a grand sum of approx of $10 bucks or so, I went to Home Depot and got 6 inches of steel chain at 0.52 cents per foot. Then I found a large and small key ring lying around my house and then drilled a 3/8" hole on a slight angle from front to back of the fence post. The angle allows the chain to fall back and when the door is closed, it latches without the need for a spring!!

To open the door from the inside now, just pull the key ring!! It works good and only costs 26 cents!

Saved approx $6.73 for a cable pull
see  http://www.amazon.com/Handyman-Service-186900-Latch-Cable/dp/B005HXHER2

Or by buying the whole latch with spring and cable!
http://tooltimehardware.com/Productpictures.html

See my pics below:


----------

